# Frozen 2



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

*Release Date*: November 22, 2019​
*Directors*: Chris Buck, Jennifer Lee
*Starring*: 

Kristen Bell
Idina Menzel
Josh Gad
Jonathan Groff
Evan Rachel Wood
Sterling K. Brown
*Production*: Walt Disney Pictures and Walt Disney Animation Studios
*Distribution:* Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures


Trailers:
​
I was surprised by how much I liked the first one. The teaser trailer makes this looks like an absolute adventure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2019)

Could have sworn this thread existed.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Elsa is a pretty powerful mutant.

Maybe she will have to battle other magic users in this movie?  Magik would be a good choice.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Could have sworn this thread existed.


yeah, I found it after doing a google search.


the thread doesn't show up at all in the search function

@Sennin of Hardwork can merge or close this thread if he wants


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> yeah, I found it after doing a google search.
> 
> 
> the thread doesn't show up at all in the search function
> ...


The search function is absolute garbage.  It's why I'm so anal about the Directory in this section.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> yeah, I found it after doing a google search.
> 
> 
> the thread doesn't show up at all in the search function
> ...


Wait this is the thread for the first one.  I meant for the 2nd one.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 13, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Wait this is the thread for the first one.  I meant for the 2nd one.


In the Directory, the Frozen 2 entry links to The Force Awakens


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2019)

I ain’t going to lie, I froze when I saw Disney dropped this trailer. 


Was anyone else Frozen too?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> In the Directory, the Frozen 2 entry links to The Force Awakens


@Sennin of Hardwork


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 13, 2019)

Do people still care about frozen?


----------



## James Bond (Feb 13, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> I ain’t going to lie, I froze when I saw Disney dropped this trailer.
> 
> 
> Was anyone else Frozen too?


Chill it with the puns


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Chill it with the puns


I don’t appreciate this cold shoulder Mr. Bond!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Runner (Feb 13, 2019)

You guys are on thin fucking ice with these puns


----------



## Karma (Feb 13, 2019)

Chill it with the puns, ok?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2019)

Sir Jogga said:


> You guys are on thin fucking ice with these puns





Luck said:


> Chill it with the puns, ok?



You guys are just too cold hearted to some good ole fashion fun ? Why can’t you guys just be cool


----------



## The Runner (Feb 13, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> You guys are just too cold hearted to some good ole fashion fun ? Why can’t you guys just be cool


This is just the tip of the iceberg for me 

Just gonna give you guys the cold shoulder from now on


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 13, 2019)

Sir Jogga said:


> This is just the tip of the iceberg for me
> 
> Just gonna give you guys the cold shoulder from now on


This just emotional and you can’t be so absolute, zero sense really.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 13, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> This just emotional and you can’t be so *absolute, zero* sense really.



This one actually wasn't bad.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm convinced this movie is a crossover.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 13, 2019)

Is Disney really gonna give into the lesbo Elsa demands?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> I'm convinced this movie is a crossover.


Yes.  Elsa is going to be sent to Xavier’s Academy for Gifted Youngsters.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

This was a surprisingly decent trailer.

@Detective


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Yes.  Elsa is going to be sent to Xavier’s Academy for Gifted Youngsters.



I was thinking more along the lines of that theory that Elsa and Anna are both Tarzan's older sisters, and their parents survived the shipwreck in the first movie, washing up in Africa only to be eaten by Sebor.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2019)

I think the trailer kind of sucked.  Too much like a video game trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

Etherborn said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of that theory that Elsa and Anna are both Tarzan's older sisters, and their parents survived the shipwreck in the first movie, washing up in Africa only to be eaten by Sebor.


No.  Elsa totally has to be a mutant.  She should become the new sorcerer supreme at the end of the movie.


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No.  Elsa totally has to be a mutant.  She should become the new sorcerer supreme at the end of the movie.



Still favor trolling in every post I see.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2019)

No why not?  Disney has all of these Marvel characters.  This shit should be like Kingdom Hearts!


----------



## Etherborn (Feb 13, 2019)

Rukia said:


> No why not?  Disney has all of these Marvel characters.  This shit should be like Kingdom Hearts!



They technically only have half right now, and the last thing we need is for Olaf to not feel so good. He already faces the constant threat of melting, he doesn't need to worry about turning to dust too.


----------



## Detective (Feb 13, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> Do people still care about frozen?



Let it go, bro


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

I AM SO FUCKING *READY*. I didn't know this trailer was dropping. I screamed so loud when I realized it did and my housemates thought I had died. And I honestly thing I did for a moment and went straight to heaven. Then I started crying and they were like, wtf. But I didn't care. I forgot just how much I loved Frozen until I saw Elsa's face again. The trailer looked _soooooo_ good. I don't know what they did. Seems like the saturation is increased or something, but everything felt so *vibrant*...even though so much of what we saw was bleak. 

And I love Elsa and Anna's new outfits. plus Anna's hairstyle looks amazing. That water looked so real and all the environments in general were so beautiful!


I was expecting something much more lighthearted, but then they give us this. Fall needs to hurry up and get here so I can die in peace. 

Anyways, I love Frozen.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

The antagonists better be magic users.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2019)

I would expect this to be good.  It’s going to make money no matter what.  But I think Disney is more proud of this movie than pretty much any of their animated movies recently; maybe since Lion King tbh.  So I think they would spend a lot of time, effort, and money on this project to get it right.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The antagonists better be magic users.


I'm thinking this could be the case. I'm also thinking that Elsa will end up teaming up with people who have magic powers like her. 


Rukia said:


> I would expect this to be good.  It’s going to make money no matter what.  But I think Disney is more proud of this movie than pretty much any of their animated movies recently; maybe since Lion King tbh.  So I think they would spend a lot of time, effort, and money on this project to get it right.


I keep trying to think this way. I mean it is really easy to make a bad sequel. But I have hope that this will be well done. 
Like you said it is gonna bring in lots of cash regardless lol...but I don't think that means they have been lazy with this one. 

I'm excited


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 14, 2019)

I was a bit surprised by this trailer. No singing and no jokes. It was actually much better than expected. Quite different. 
Maybe it is going to delve into the origin of Elsa's powers? Would like to see something like this.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2019)

Aeternus said:


> I was a bit surprised by this trailer. No singing and no jokes. It was actually much better than expected. Quite different.
> Maybe it is going to delve into the origin of Elsa's powers? Would like to see something like this.


Well if you remember the first trailer from the first movie, it revealed nothing about the story.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 14, 2019)

BlazingInferno said:


> Is Disney really gonna give into the lesbo Elsa demands?



Hell No. We don't even get Lesbians and Gays in more Adult Disney Fare. it ain't happening in Frozen.

Elsa will probably get married off to another Seasonal Mage. Looks like we got a Fall Wind Mage and Summer Fire Mage.

I do wonder who Evan Rachel Wood and Sterling K Brown are playing. I hope Brown is not playing a white guy or even worse an Animal, smfh.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

Aeternus said:


> I was a bit surprised by this trailer. No singing and no jokes. It was actually much better than expected. Quite different.
> Maybe it is going to delve into the origin of Elsa's powers? Would like to see something like this.


Well, we have to remember the he movie is coming out in the fall. I imagine the non-teaser trailers closer to the release date will reveal that there is still a lot of lightheartedness. It is still a Disney movie. But I hope that this darker tone is also there. I have faith that they can find a nice balance. 




Skaddix said:


> Hell No. We don't even get Lesbians and Gays in more Adult Disney Fare. it ain't happening in Frozen.
> 
> Elsa will probably get married off to another Seasonal Mage. Looks like we got a Fall Wind Mage and Summer Fire Mage.


As happy as it would make me if she was a lesbian I couldn't see them doing it. I know on the Disney Channel show Andi Mack they have their first openly gay character. And people were freaking out because the kid actually said the word gay in a recent episode when he came out to a friend. So, I do think there is a nearish future where Disney movies will have gay characters and no one will panic that it will corrupt the eyes of children. But I still think it is too soon for Frozen. Best possible scenario: gay subtext with a female character(like some Legend of Korra bullshit). But I really just hope they don't put her with a guy at all. But regardless of if there is romance or not, I don't see that taking up a large part of her story...it doesn't seem fitting for some reason. It would have to just be a side thing. 

I just want to see more of her using her powers unashamedly. She was way too sad in the first movie. That scene with the ocean was so beautiful . And I think those mages are gonna be her crew and they are gonna fuck shit up.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 14, 2019)

Well I mean I have seen people say the circle of fire around her is heart shaped so make of that what you will.

But yeah Frozen is too big of a cash cow for Elsa to be out as Lesbian without major plausible denialability and even Korra was more for fans of ATLA that were older now so I expect Frozen to have even less then that. At best expect some ambiguous scenes and hope to remain if Elsa aint with a guy by the end.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Well I mean I have seen people say the circle of fire around her is heart shaped so make of that what you will.
> 
> But yeah Frozen is too big of a cash cow for Elsa to be out as Lesbian without major plausible denialability and even Korra was more for fans of ATLA that were older now so I expect Frozen to have even less then that. At best expect some ambiguous scenes and hope to remain if Elsa aint with a guy by the end.


lol ya I read that theory. All kinds of theories being thrown around from this weird ass, but amazing, trailer. And LoK had barely any subtext really, but I think you're right. 

I honestly have a lot of faith that they won't have her end up with a guy. It is just anything creeping into the realm of gayness that I'm skeptical af of lol. 

I really want to talk about Anna's new design. I just...love it. I keep trying to find a good picture but I'm failing. She just looks so beautiful. The whole movie looks beautiful. I'm literally just going to continue internally freaking out over this movie for like the next week.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 14, 2019)

Honestly Korsami fans don't want to hear it but I submit that relationship happened more by accident cause they wrote the Korra, Mako and Asami Triangle so poorly. Mako was an asshat tried to make a new Zuko and did a shit job.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Honestly Korsami fans don't want to hear it but I submit that relationship happened more by accident cause they wrote the Korra, Mako and Asami Triangle so poorly. Mako was an asshat tried to make a new Zuko and did a shit job.



*Spoiler*: _korrasami_ 



I can see that. They did come up with Korrasami late. The LoK feels disorganized in general. I think that has to do with them no being sure about how many seasons they were getting in the beginning. I heard they thought they were only getting 1. I also think Asami was supposed to be there for just a season at first, but things changed as they wen't along. I'm under the impression that KorraxMako was supposed to be end game when they thought they just had 1 season, but then they tried to introduce more romantic drama, and then they were like Mako kind of sucks like you said, and then they were like heyyy...why not Korra and Asami?!

I think they wanted to push the boundaries and provide good representation, but based on the fact that their show is on Nick they could barely show any actual romantic development. Korra and Asami in the comics are so in love, it is adorable, but I know they just couldn't do the things that they did in the comics on the show sadly. So, in the end I think Korrasami felt rushed and underdeveloped on the show. But I forever appreciate what they were trying to do. As far from perfect as it was, it made me so happy so these this type of relationship in a world that I loved. I think it helped open the gate a bit further for more gay/bi characters on kids networks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2019)

lesbian Elsa has been canon on pornhub and co. since 2013


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2019)

Btw how did this "Elsa is a lesbian" thing start? I don't see where that was ever even hinted?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Btw how did this "Elsa is a lesbian" thing start? I don't see where that was ever even hinted?


she is a fictional hot popular female


Anna being around helped too I guess


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> she is a fictional hot popular female
> 
> 
> Anna being around helped too I guess


That’s her sister, you entering @~Gesy~ territory now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2019)

Sex with Elsa would be absolutely terrifying.

Dick ending up like...


Do not want


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 14, 2019)

LesExit said:


> Well, we have to remember the he movie is coming out in the fall. I imagine the non-teaser trailers closer to the release date will reveal that there is still a lot of lightheartedness. It is still a Disney movie. But I hope that this darker tone is also there. I have faith that they can find a nice balance.


Not saying that there isn't going to be any lightheartedness, just was surprised they didn't go with that from the beginning.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sex with Elsa would be absolutely terrifying.
> 
> Dick ending up like...
> 
> ...


plus ..


right ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Yes.  Elsa is going to be sent to Xavier’s Academy for Gifted Youngsters.



I guess Disney Studios has been watching How It Should Have Ended.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Btw how did this "Elsa is a lesbian" thing start? I don't see where that was ever even hinted?


You can see it in all the scenes that hint at how straight she is .

Really I think these are the main reasons:
-Hot, badass, popular, animated female character.
-Conceal, don't feel the gay.
-Never hinted at her liking a guy or wanting to marry a guy at all.
-Elsa's love always being centered on her sister...a female... Ya people ran far with that one.

That's pretty much it.


Aeternus said:


> Not saying that there isn't going to be any lightheartedness, just was surprised they didn't go with that from the beginning.


I think they went the Cars 3 route. I remember they just showed Lightning McQueen crashing and people were like, why so much angst!?!? I guess it builds up hype somewhat. Especially with older fans who probably desire a little more "darkness". I am also surprised...but happy .


hcheng02 said:


> I guess Disney Studios has been watching How It Should Have Ended.


Yo, Elsa's parents really were dumb. 
Elsa developed so many psychological issues because of them.
...and also Anna as a result of being abandoned by Elsa and having no clue why.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2019)

LesExit said:


> -Hot, badass, popular, animated female character.


So like Merida?


LesExit said:


> -Conceal, don't feel the gay.


Or, ya know, her powers.  Or anything else.


LesExit said:


> -Never hinted at her liking a guy or wanting to marry a guy at all.


So...like Merida?


LesExit said:


> -Elsa's love always being centered on her sister...a female... Ya people ran far with that one.


I doubt Disney would even hint at inc**est.

Yeah I just don't see it without stretching.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

Mider T said:


> So like Merida?
> 
> Or, ya know, her powers.  Or anything else.
> 
> ...


Except...Elsa is much _much *much*_ more popular than Merida. 

The conceal don't feel is about her powers, but it is also about Elsa suppressing her emotions in general. Like the love she has for her sister out of a desire to protect her. People have just compared it to the feeling of suppressing same sex attraction. 

I would be incredibly shocked if Disney ever willingly wrote a movie with the intent of it having some sort in i*c*st subtext . 

Of course everything is stretching. There is absolutely no concrete proof that Elsa is a lesbian. Nor is there concrete proof that she is straight. In terms of character and story alone, you have to stretch to prove that she is straight. People just assume she isn't a lesbian because this is a disney movie and the world remains homophobic.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 14, 2019)

I assume they take Elsa parents treatment as an analogy for being a Lesbian and being put in a Closet.

But I agree there is more to suggest Merida is Asexual or Lesbian then Elsa.

Still my default is Hetero until proven otherwise. But I don't really concern myself with shippers much provided ships aren't influencing the writing such that characters start changing their behavior for no good reason.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> I assume they take Elsa parents treatment as an analogy for being a Lesbian and being put in a Closet.
> 
> But I agree there is more to suggest Merida is Asexual or Lesbian then Elsa.
> 
> Still my default is Hetero until proven otherwise. But I don't really concern myself with shippers much provided ships aren't influencing the writing such that characters start changing their behavior for no good reason.


I think Merida is easier for people to see as not straight because her personality and behavior is more non-conforming for women. Elsa is pretty feminine. She is just a mess and... sad 

Even with the original movie I liked how Kristoff and Anna's relationship always felt second. 
I'd like for Elsa's journey in the movie to not be too tied up in any romance, if at all. Like as much as I'd like her to be a lesbian, I think it would fuck up the vibe of the movie somehow.


----------



## Zef (Feb 14, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Honestly Korsami fans don't want to hear it but *I submit that relationship happened more by accident cause they wrote the Korra, Mako and Asami Triangle so poorly.* Mako was an asshat tried to make a new Zuko and did a shit job.


That's exactly what happened.

People hated Makorra; and Korra & Masami had barely interacted for the first two seasons so fans started to ship them as a joke.

Then the writers give the fans Korrasami in the end and pretend like that was the plan all along.
And if you didn't see it coming it means you were watching the series with *"hetero lenses"*, they actually said that shit.




-

Anyways..

Trailer looks good. Feels like a completely different tone from the first film, a little more serious, almost "dark".

I'm hyped.


----------



## Karma (Feb 14, 2019)

I just want this movie to confirm either the Tarzan or Rapunzel theory true.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

This post on Tumblr :

(I dont know why this link not working... )


Just saw something that compared Elsa running on water in the first movie to run away from her problems to Elsa running on water in this movie looking all motivated to get something done and fully embracing the strength of her powers.

That character development .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2019)

I got no Frozen vibes from that trailer and ... I think i'm okay with that.

I might cringe a little bit if tries to be super edgy tho


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 14, 2019)

The less Olaf the better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

Indra said:


> I got no Frozen vibes from that trailer and ... I think i'm okay with that.
> 
> I might cringe a little bit if tries to be super edgy tho


The original trailer is honestly why I didn't see the first movie. It looked dumb af to me and I thought the hype was silly. Then I watched the movie like 7 months after it left theaters and fell in love with it . 

I feel like the creators genuinely put their all into this movie. I think it will be a good mix of edgy and disneyness. Can't know for sure, but the trailer made me feel positive, just from the amount of emotion you got off of Elsa and Anna without any type of dialogue. I just feel that it will do things to my heart. 


Skaddix said:


> The less Olaf the better.


...I honestly agree with this.


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2019)

LesExit said:


> The original trailer is honestly why I didn't see the first movie. It looked dumb af to me and I thought the hype was silly. Then I watched the movie like 7 months after it left theaters and fell in love with it .
> 
> I feel like the creators genuinely put their all into this movie. I think it will be a good mix of edgy and disneyness. Can't know for sure, but the trailer made me feel positive, just from the amount of emotion you got off of Elsa and Anna without any type of dialogue. I just feel that it will do things to my heart.


I like Frozen, but IMO I thought Tangled was better. I think Frozen had a good story but it didn't hit the notes I wanted it to.

Like I thought the ending was very cheap with Elsa's sudden mastery of removing ice because of 'love'. It felt rushed in my opinion.

My second problem is with the villain. I read later that he actually had a backstory as to why he acted the way he did, which added some depth to the character and the film. It made him look less like a dick, and made us understand his actions just a little bit.

Overall I thought the Movie was like a C+. Anna and Elsa's relationship didn't do much for me, and I didn't care for the singing.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

Indra said:


> I like Frozen, but IMO I thought Tangled was better. I think Frozen had a good story but it didn't hit the notes I wanted it to.
> 
> Like I thought the ending was very cheap with Elsa's sudden mastery of removing ice because of 'love'. It felt rushed in my opinion.
> 
> ...


All of my friends who didn't like Frozen much, said they liked Tangled better (but I did like Tangled). I really don't think Frozen had a perfect plot at all. But Elsa herself and Anna and Elsa's relationship made the movie for me. I loved Do You Want to Build a Snowman, Let it Go, For the First Time in Forever + Reprise. All the other songs were meh to me, but those songs stick with me to this day. Even with all the flaws Frozen had, it was one of the most compelling animated films I ever saw. I just felt so many emotions in my bones .


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2019)

LesExit said:


> All of my friends who didn't like Frozen much, said they liked Tangled better (but I did like Tangled). I really don't think Frozen had a perfect plot at all. But Elsa herself and Anna and Elsa's relationship made the movie for me. I loved Do You Want to Build a Snowman, Let it Go, For the First Time in Forever + Reprise. All the other songs were meh to me, but those songs stick with me to this day. Even with all the flaws Frozen had, it was one of the most compelling animated films I ever saw. I just felt so many emotions in my bones .


Yeah those songs were good. I want to like Elsa and Anna's relationship, but the whole part of Elsa being sent away in her room all this time without them barely interacting ... Just didn't sit with me. It's not that exactly, but I just find it hard to believe how strong their relationship was if she was in her room all the time.

Plus how exactly did she stay in her room without interacting? She obviously had to eat, drink, and use the bathroom/shower 

Plus why is Anna so naive when she could actually have relationships? Elsa if anything should be the naive one since she was in her room all day xD


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

Indra said:


> Yeah those songs were good. I want to like Elsa and Anna's relationship, but the whole part of Elsa being sent away in her room all this time without them barely interacting ... Just didn't sit with me. It's not that exactly, but I just find it hard to believe how strong their relationship was if she was in her room all the time.
> 
> Plus how exactly did she stay in her room without interacting? She obviously had to eat, drink, and use the bathroom/shower
> 
> Plus why is Anna so naive when she could actually have relationships? Elsa if anything should be the naive one since she was in her room all day xD


Ya they barely interacted for like idk...15 years? But the love was just so _~strong~_ I guess . I think I could see Elsa always having a strong love for Anna because she was avoiding her out of love. But I thought it would make sense if Anna actually developed a lot of resentment towards Elsa, because she doesn't know why Elsa was ignoring her for so long. There was a song on the soundtrack that they were planning on having in the movie at one point ("Life's Too Short") and it is basically Elsa and Anna arguing like siblings. I kind of wish we could've got more of this type emotion from them, instead of just love and more love.

I'm thinking Elsa did leave her room occasionally, but if she saw Anna then she would just brush her aside quickly or ignore her through the years. I think she _did_ fully lock herself in her room for a while after their parents died, which is why Anna came knocking on her door and telling her people were asking where she's been(of fuck this part messed me up ).

I really can't explain why Anna was so trapped. Maybe their parents were protective of her and she didn't get out too much, but that seems kind of hard to believe. It really doesn't doesn't fit Anna's extroverted personality. Truthfully, I don't think there is a real answer.  We are just supposed to go with it I guess, like many parts of the movie .


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2019)

LesExit said:


> Ya they barely interacted for like idk...15 years? But the love was just so _~strong~_ I guess . I think I could see Elsa always having a strong love for Anna because she was avoiding her out of love. But I thought it would make sense if Anna actually developed a lot of resentment towards Elsa, because she doesn't know why Elsa was ignoring her for so long. There was a song on the soundtrack that they were planning on having in the movie at one point ("Life's Too Short") and it is basically Elsa and Anna arguing like siblings. I kind of wish we could've got more of this type emotion from them, instead of just love and more love.
> 
> I'm thinking Elsa did leave her room occasionally, but if she saw Anna then she would just brush her aside quickly or ignore her through the years. I think she _did_ fully lock herself in her room for a while after their parents died, which is why Anna came knocking on her door and telling her people were asking where she's been(of fuck this part messed me up ).


Dang it. Like I don't need 'omg I love my sister' depth, but this would of been amazing. Anything to tie their relationship at the end, it was sorely lacking on Anna's part!

We got the gist that Elsa was hiding because she was afraid her powers would hurt her sister. Though the fact that Anna didn't build up any resentment towards Elsa on that is very strange. Plus I think it would of made her sacrifice more impactful since she wasn't just Elsa's lovable sister.

Cause in context it doesn't really make sense for Anna to just brush off Elsa as being secretive for that long. I would of smashed that door down by day 4. Let alone _years._



LesExit said:


> I really can't explain why Anna was so trapped. Maybe their parents were protective of her and she didn't get out too much, but that seems kind of hard to believe. It really doesn't doesn't fit Anna's extroverted personality. Truthfully, I don't think there is a real answer.  We are just supposed to go with it I guess, like many parts of the movie .


Right? The movie didn't explain why Anna was trapped either. They apparently just left the castle doors closed, but they had maids and stuff? I'm sure to some extent they were getting educated too. I'm sure Disney didn't give a crap about these minor details tho.

In reality though if the castle doors closed in your Village and the rich just disappear. The people would of broke in. Since they wasn't any hierarchy of knights in the movie, it was odd too. Still these are nitpicks for a Disney movie.

The trailer looks decent. I hope they explore the magical route like someone said, I wanna know how Elsa got her powers.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

Indra said:


> Dang it. Like I don't need 'omg I love my sister' depth, but this would of been amazing. Anything to tie their relationship at the end, it was sorely lacking on Anna's part!
> 
> We got the gist that Elsa was hiding because she was afraid her powers would hurt her sister. Though the fact that Anna didn't build up any resentment towards Elsa on that is very strange. Plus I think it would of made her sacrifice more impactful since she wasn't just Elsa's lovable sister.
> 
> ...



XD. Honestly I could imagine Anna smashing down a door. I think it is very believable that Anna would be more pushy. Then maybe she does confront Elsa, and Elsa says some fake mean things to her to get Anna to hate her. But I guess Anna was pushy in her own way, with all that singing she did outside Elsa's door lol. I just like the idea of seeing more of how much Elsa's actions hurt Anna and seeing that reflecting more in their behavior as adults.

I think the writers thought the resentment could be too dark or something. But I think it could've made the movie more rounded. 


> Right? The movie didn't explain why Anna was trapped either. They apparently just left the castle doors closed, but they had maids and stuff? I'm sure to some extent they were getting educated too. I'm sure Disney didn't give a crap about these minor details tho.
> 
> In reality though if the castle doors closed in your Village and the rich just disappear. The people would of broke in. Since they wasn't any hierarchy of knights in the movie, it was odd too. Still these are nitpicks for a Disney movie.
> 
> The trailer looks decent. I hope they explore the magical route like someone said, I wanna know how Elsa got her powers.


I'm sure they didn't care either lol. But they are still questions I would like to be able to answer .

The origin of Elsa's powers would be amazing ! I feel like I'm excited about too much. I love Frozen an embarrassing amount . Thank you for talking with me about it even though you thought it was pretty mediocre!


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2019)

LesExit said:


> XD. Honestly I could imagine Anna smashing down a door. I think it is very believable that Anna would be more pushy. Then maybe she does confront Elsa, and Elsa says some fake mean things to her to get Anna to hate her. But I guess Anna was pushy in her own way, with all that singing she did outside Elsa's door lol. I just like the idea of seeing more of how much Elsa's actions hurt Anna and seeing that reflecting more in their behavior as adults.
> 
> I think the writers thought the resentment could be too dark or something. But I think it could've made the movie more rounded.


Seriously it was that easy lmao. At least give a reason for why Anna backed down on not harassing Elsa for being so distant other than 'the door is closed' 

Anyone else have siblings? They will beat your ass and rip that door down to get to you, if they want something 

And I have younger sisters. 



LesExit said:


> The origin of Elsa's powers would be amazing ! I feel like I'm excited about too much. I love Frozen an embarrassing amount . Thank you for talking with me about it even though you thought it was pretty mediocre!


No problem. Frozen 2 and Lion King are the only Disney-related movies I'm interested in seeing in theaters. 

The Alladin trailer turned me off completely 

I'm looking forward to Frozen 2 being an actually good movie. I think it's the only Disney animated IP available that has potential rn.. Not interested in Toy Story 4.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2019)

Indra said:


> Seriously it was that easy lmao. At least give a reason for why Anna backed down on not harassing Elsa for being so distant other than 'the door is closed'
> 
> Anyone else have siblings? They will beat your ass and rip that door down to get to you, if they want something
> 
> And I have younger sisters.


I have younger and older siblings. I'm pretty sure they could all beat my ass. I also think I'm more afraid of the younger one (I'm talking 8).



> No problem. Frozen 2 and Lion King are the only Disney-related movies I'm interested in seeing in theaters.
> 
> The Alladin trailer turned me off completely
> 
> I'm looking forward to Frozen 2 being an actually good movie. I think it's the only Disney animated IP available that has potential rn.. Not interested in Toy Story 4.


I honestly forgot about the Lion King live action :0! I'm not sure how to feel about it yet! I think I still have to get used to the realism of it. But I want to see it!
That Alladin trailer was one of the weakest things I've ever seen in my life. Will Smith as the genie ! What a mistake. 

...I forgot they were making a Toy Story 4 too. Sounds unnecessary. I honestly think the 3rd one left off in a good place(that made me cry). I'm just not sure where they can go with a 4th...


----------



## Indra (Feb 14, 2019)

LesExit said:


> I have younger and older siblings. I'm pretty sure they could all beat my ass. I also think I'm more afraid of the younger one (I'm talking 8).


8 years old??? Jesus 

I'm already in my twenties, but my younger sister who is like 14 is the size of a guy. She pushed me once and I almost fell down 

Kids today are on steroids or something 


I





LesExit said:


> honestly forgot about the Lion King live action :0! I'm not sure how to feel about it yet! I think I still have to get used to the realism of it. But I want to see it!
> That Alladin trailer was one of the weakest things I've ever seen in my life. Will Smith as the genie ! What a mistake.
> 
> ...I forgot they were making a Toy Story 4 too. Sounds unnecessary. I honestly think the 3rd one left off in a good place(that made me cry). I'm just not sure where they can go with a 4th...


Lion King looks good because the first trailer was very true to the OG film. Though I think animals can be very well done in live action, at least when we look at the Jungle Book films. The animals were properly done, even when they were speaking. I expect better quality from Disney in that regard.

Not sure what to think on the cast but I think it'll be good... I hope. Lion King is one of those films that's hard to mess up, it has a very simple coming of age story.

Now the Alladin trailer? Complete and utter trash. Will Smith looked absolutely horrendus. I *wish *I could erase that from my mind 

fact. Toy Story is just a cash grab at this point. For me personally 2 was a good send off, 3 was ok but I'm stopping there.

It's becoming like Cars at this point. I stopped after the first one, can't believe they had two more movies. Like who wanted that?


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 15, 2019)

LesExit said:


> Except...Elsa is much _much *much*_ more popular than Merida.
> 
> The conceal don't feel is about her powers, but it is also about Elsa suppressing her emotions in general. Like the love she has for her sister out of a desire to protect her. People have just compared it to the feeling of suppressing same sex attraction.
> 
> ...



Elsa's more popular than Merida because:
1. She's more conventionally attractive. Merida has that weird head shape and neck (you'll notice this when you compare her to the other Disney Princesses in Wreck It Ralph 2.)
2. Frozen has much better songs.
3. Better power set.
4. Isn't as actively malicious in her story. Merida intentionally cursed / poisoned her own mother and nearly started a civil war due to her intentionally screwing up her wedding contest. Elsa harms her sister and kingdom too, but its all unintentional.



Luck said:


> I just want this movie to confirm either the Tarzan or Rapunzel theory true.



I heard the theory that Rapunzel's kingdom exists in the same world as Elsa's (since she cameoed in Frozen) but what's the Tarzan theory?



Skaddix said:


> The less Olaf the better.



Disney's learned its lesson from its trailer from the 1st Frozen movie. Back then, it got a lot of flack because it focused so much on Olaf that it looked like a comedy. Also, Olaf's popularity took a hit after they put his 30 minute short in front of some other Disney movie without telling anyone how long it would be. So it started pissing people off at him.



Indra said:


> I like Frozen, but IMO I thought Tangled was better. I think Frozen had a good story but it didn't hit the notes I wanted it to.
> 
> Like I thought the ending was very cheap with Elsa's sudden mastery of removing ice because of 'love'. It felt rushed in my opinion.
> 
> ...





LesExit said:


> All of my friends who didn't like Frozen much, said they liked Tangled better (but I did like Tangled). I really don't think Frozen had a perfect plot at all. But Elsa herself and Anna and Elsa's relationship made the movie for me. I loved Do You Want to Build a Snowman, Let it Go, For the First Time in Forever + Reprise. All the other songs were meh to me, but those songs stick with me to this day. Even with all the flaws Frozen had, it was one of the most compelling animated films I ever saw. I just felt so many emotions in my bones .



Yeah, I'm actually one of those people who prefer Tangled to Frozen. It just has a better plot, character development, and villain. Frozen is also where the Disney Twist Villain trend started to come into play with diminishing returns. 


Hans doesn't work as a villain because its not developed well. They give no indications or hints that he was evil during the entire movie. He does nothing bad or suspicious throughout the movie - in fact, he was straight up helpful all the way until near the end. His motivation sorta makes sense but his methods don't make sense at all. Like, why send people to bring Elsa back alive only to try and kill her later on in the middle of her own kingdom surrounded by her subjects and guards? Why abandon Anna without even trying to kiss her and at least staying on her good side even if she isn't cured? It feels like they just decided at the last minute that he would be evil. It would have been better in my opinion if he tried to save Anna with a kiss, fails because Anna's feelings change (like that movie Enchanted with Giselle), but still stays an ally throughout and gets to stay as a regular friend and government minister at the end. The message that you shouldn't marry the first guy you meet would still work with that but the plot would be more logical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Feb 15, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> I heard the theory that Rapunzel's kingdom exists in the same world as Elsa's (since she cameoed in Frozen) but what's the Tarzan theory?




The rapunzel one is a little similar to that as well.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2019)

I just read something I really agree with.

“The less Olaf the better”.  Abso fucking lutely!


----------



## Gledania (Feb 15, 2019)

People are attractedto Elsa ?

I mean she have a beatifull face but her body is just too small ...  She look like a 15 year old to me ...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2019)

Disney princesses all have the same slender physiques.  The studio is the North American version of CLAMP.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2019)

I mean she has actual magic powers and white hair. I tap that even if she is flat but as Waifu Connoisseur @Rukia  all Disney Princesses have the same basic body type. Granted its not limited to Disney Princess although you could say they did set the trend that thus created the trope. I have seen plenty of articles and videos complaining about it for various Video Game Franchises. Though those girls tend to have big tits instead of being thin.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 15, 2019)

Indra said:


> 8 years old??? Jesus
> 
> I'm already in my twenties, but my younger sister who is like 14 is the size of a guy. She pushed me once and I almost fell down
> 
> Kids today are on steroids or something


I feel like 14 year old girls are almost done growing at that point. Don't be too ashamed lol.
A few months ago my 8 year old sister dug her nails into my arms while I was driving, because I refused to get her ice cream at 9 am. I had red welts in that spot for days ఠ_ఠ


> Lion King looks good because the first trailer was very true to the OG film. Though I think animals can be very well done in live action, at least when we look at the Jungle Book films. The animals were properly done, even when they were speaking. I expect better quality from Disney in that regard.
> 
> Not sure what to think on the cast but I think it'll be good... I hope. Lion King is one of those films that's hard to mess up, it has a very simple coming of age story.
> 
> ...


I think I just need to see what the LK animals look like when they are singing and stuff. I'm afraid I will be creeped out or something.

I might watch Alladin just because of how terrible it looks.

I am a big fan of cars(like to the embarrassing point where I have a huge ass lightning mcqueen poster up in my room. I swear I have the soul of a 9 year old boy sometimes) and I was excited when cars 3 came out. I cried when I saw the first movie(lol animated movies make me so emotional I swear ). I skipped the second one entirely, because it looked like shit. IMO, the 3rd cars movie is basically the real sequel.

I definitely think you're right that the Toy Story thing feels like a cash grab. I think mostly because the 3rd movie felt very..complete. Like Andy was going off the college, and the toys found a new home. I just can't think a plot that they can come up with that would be compelling.


hcheng02 said:


> Hans doesn't work as a villain because its not developed well. They give no indications or hints that he was evil during the entire movie. He does nothing bad or suspicious throughout the movie - in fact, he was straight up helpful all the way until near the end. His motivation sorta makes sense but his methods don't make sense at all. Like, why send people to bring Elsa back alive only to try and kill her later on in the middle of her own kingdom surrounded by her subjects and guards? Why abandon Anna without even trying to kiss her and at least staying on her good side even if she isn't cured? It feels like they just decided at the last minute that he would be evil. It would have been better in my opinion if he tried to save Anna with a kiss, fails because Anna's feelings change (like that movie Enchanted with Giselle), but still stays an ally throughout and gets to stay as a regular friend and government minister at the end. The message that you shouldn't marry the first guy you meet would still work with that but the plot would be more logical.


I think you right that he wasn't developed well. I heard a theory that maybe the person Anna is swinging her sword at in the trailer is Hans(because who else do we know of that would cause Anna to get so suddenly violent?...Unless it is a new person entirely). So, maybe we will see him explored more in the sequel. 
...I swear I remember that Elsa was supposed to be the original villain in this movie
*~GOES TO GOOGLE~*
Oh ya, she was :0! Found this article:

https://www.businessinsider.com/frozen-elsa-originally-villain-2014-9


> *While the film revolves around two sisters, Queen Elsa and Princess Anna, early sketches show the two weren't originally related. Anna was a peasant who asked an evil Snow Queen to freeze her broken heart.*
> 
> Elsa's character looked completely different. She originally had light blue skin and short, spiky blue hair. She even had a coat made out of living weasels.
> 
> ...


So, I'm guessing this is a large reason as to why Han's feels so badly developed and random. I'm thinking they did not put as much thought into his villainness. They were just like, fuck...we need an actual villain since we made Elsa all pure and shit. I'm glad they didn't actually make Elsa a villain, she is more interesting and relatable the way they made her. But I think they could've done more to connect Han's actions to his experience of growing up ignored by his own family. I think Anna and Hans could've actually connected through that. And maybe Hans didn't have to be like..._murderously_ evil. And in the end they could've all been royal friends or something lol.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 15, 2019)

Seiko said:


> how could you be so cruel


Ignoring the ridiculous time of day....she eats WAY too many sweets. And no one ever wants to say no to her, so I end up being the bad guy. She has to understand I just care about her health .

She also facetimed me last night sobbing because she couldn't find her ringpop. I told her to find another snack, and then she screamed at me .


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 15, 2019)

Gledania said:


> People are attractedto Elsa ?
> 
> I mean she have a beatifull face but her body is just too small ...  She look like a 15 year old to me ...



It's that walk.



Edit: I remember quite a few people taking note how sexy Elsa was.





> *Why These Marines Love ‘Frozen’—and Why It Matters*
> When a video of Marines singing along to a Disney song went viral, most viewers thought it was cute. It was really a lesson in how the military treats sex and violence.
> 
> 06.27.14 5:45 AM ET
> ...





Rukia said:


> Disney princesses all have the same slender physiques.  The studio is the North American version of CLAMP.





Skaddix said:


> I mean she has actual magic powers and white hair. I tap that even if she is flat but as Waifu Connoisseur @Rukia  all Disney Princesses have the same basic body type. Granted its not limited to Disney Princess although you could say they did set the trend that thus created the trope. I have seen plenty of articles and videos complaining about it for various Video Game Franchises. Though those girls tend to have big tits instead of being thin.



Nah, I think only recent Disney princesses lean more toward the slim and flat physique.

The hottest princesses were from the 1990s when they had tits and that resulted in an hourglass figure.










LesExit said:


> I think I just need to see what the LK animals look like when they are singing and stuff. I'm afraid I will be creeped out or something.
> 
> I might watch Alladin just because of how terrible it looks.
> 
> ...



I honestly think all these live action remakes are cancer. Its just so cynical and they mostly just add meaningless crap to previous movies that were almost perfect on their own.


Aladdin seems to be confirming my worst biases that we wouldn't be able to make a movie like the original animated version today because of PC culture and MeToo backlash.



> So, I'm guessing this is a large reason as to why Han's feels so badly developed and random. I'm thinking they did not put as much thought into his villainness. They were just like, fuck...we need an actual villain since we made Elsa all pure and shit. I'm glad they didn't actually make Elsa a villain, she is more interesting and relatable the way they made her. But I think they could've done more to connect Han's actions to his experience of growing up ignored by his own family. I think Anna and Hans could've actually connected through that. And maybe Hans didn't have to be like..._murderously_ evil. And in the end they could've all been royal friends or something lol.



Exactly, Hans committing murder does nothing to advance his own goals! Plus, he doesn't even commit murder correctly! He leaves Anna to die instead of just finishing her off and tries to kill Elsa in her own home turf instead of the middle of nowhere where he can escape easily. Disney decided to shoehorn him into a villain for shock value rather than think through the plot holes that makes. The problem with twist villains is that they encourage viewers to look back to see the missing clue and foreshadowing, but there are none with Hans! Disney could learn something from Pixar's Inside Out and just create a conflict without a villain.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2019)

Well I think the behind the scenes stuff shows Hans is the Villain cause someone had to be. Elsa is a Heroine in the rewrites.


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 15, 2019)

Skaddix said:


> Well I think the behind the scenes stuff shows Hans is the Villain cause someone had to be. Elsa is a Heroine in the rewrites.



Except it wasn't necessary for Hans to be the villain. They could have:
A. Taken a page from Pixar's Inside Out and just focused on the conflict between the sisters without needing a villain.
B. Gave the villain role to someone else. Like that Duke who was trying to kill and screw over Elsa throughout the entire movie.

The rewrite just kind of shoves Hans into the villain role because they wanted to be "subversive" and get shock value. Problem is that it creates a bunch of plot holes and lacks any buildup or foreshadowing. Its not like M. Night Shamylyans's The Sixth Sense where we rewatch the movie and all the tells were there in the background so we can go, "Oh that makes sense!" Instead rewatching it makes you think, "Wait, what?"


----------



## Indra (Feb 15, 2019)

LesExit said:


> I feel like 14 year old girls are almost done growing at that point. Don't be too ashamed lol.
> A few months ago my 8 year old sister dug her nails into my arms while I was driving, because I refused to get her ice cream at 9 am. I had red welts in that spot for days ఠ_ఠ






LesExit said:


> I think I just need to see what the LK animals look like when they are singing and stuff. I'm afraid I will be creeped out or something.
> 
> I might watch Alladin just because of how terrible it looks.


LOL. Plus I'm kind worried about some of the voice actors. Childish Gambino as Simba... really? Beyonce as Nala? Freaking Seth Rogan as Pumba??? 

I





LesExit said:


> am a big fan of cars(like to the embarrassing point where I have a huge ass lightning mcqueen poster up in my room. I swear I have the soul of a 9 year old boy sometimes) and I was excited when cars 3 came out. I cried when I saw the first movie(lol animated movies make me so emotional I swear ). I skipped the second one entirely, because it looked like shit. IMO, the 3rd cars movie is basically the real sequel.




The first one struck gold for me but I couldn't take the other two seriously. Then we got that planes movie and I just couldn't take the IP seriously 


I





LesExit said:


> I definitely think you're right that the Toy Story thing feels like a cash grab. I think mostly because the 3rd movie felt very..complete. Like Andy was going off the college, and the toys found a new home. I just can't think a plot that they can come up with that would be compelling.
> From the trailer it looks like they are going to be at a state fair. Probably won for prizes or something.
> 
> Sounds like a terrible story


----------



## LesExit (Feb 15, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _I am incapable _ 




I am too kind to beat a child . I am honest to god such a pussy when it comes to kids. 
After my sister assaulted me with her nails in my car I looked at her calmly, pointed to the marks on my skin, and said: "Look at what you did. I have not yelled at you or called you any names. I just told you that it is not OK to have ice cream this early in the morning. Why would you treat me like this?" And she looked guilty for like 2 seconds before screeching like a fucking banshee in response. I like to think my patience taught her something. But it probably didn't . (but there are times when I really do want to straight up strangle my sister.)





Indra said:


> LOL. Plus I'm kind worried about some of the voice actors. Childish Gambino as Simba... really? Beyonce as Nala? Freaking Seth Rogan as Pumba???


lol what!??? I didn't know shit about the voice actors thing. But that seems like something that is becoming more and more common, which probably pisses off actual voice actors... I don't think it is good to just get celebrities to voice characters in an attempt to draw people in. I think it can just be distracting, because you can more easily associate that voice with an actual person.


> The first one struck gold for me but I couldn't take the other two seriously. Then we got that planes movie and I just couldn't take the IP seriously
> 
> 
> I


OK I never saw Planes, because it looked stupid(cars are soooooo much cooler, obviously). I do think the first Cars worked very well, but Cars 3 felt satisfactory to me. I just wish I understood how the hell the Cars world works. Do they reproduce??? What does a child car look like?? Do cars...grow!? There are so many weird theories online about it. I know it is another thing we are supposed to not think about, but still...


----------



## Indra (Feb 15, 2019)

LesExit said:


> *Spoiler*: _I am incapable _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm kind of in between this situation as well. Like I think hitting kids is wrong, but at the same time how do you target kids who use slurs, hit you, and what-ever else? 

Sometimes kids are just straight up brats. Not saying parents need to straight up slap the kids, but holy hell they need some form of punishment 

I got the belt a few times in my childhood and I didn't grow up to be Anakin skywalker... so I think it's cool sometimes. It's definitely warranted. For me personally a kid attacking me while im driving is a straight up no go. Could put you and them in danger, and they gotta know that.






LesExit said:


> lol what!??? I didn't know shit about the voice actors thing. But that seems like something that is becoming more and more common, which probably pisses off actual voice actors... I don't think it is good to just get celebrities to voice characters in an attempt to draw people in. I think it can just be distracting, because you can more easily associate that voice with an actual person.


Here's the famous cast:


As you can see it's star filled to the brim! It almost seems like a spectacle at that point, but I'm crossing my fingers that these guys actually do a good job. I don't think Beyonce is a good actor, she's a good singer.... but I know voice acting is both. Plus some of these other guys don't have the voices I'm looking for.

Well on the bright side at least we have the OG Mufasa 



LesExit said:


> OK I never saw Planes, because it looked stupid(cars are soooooo much cooler, obviously). I do think the first Cars worked very well, but Cars 3 felt satisfactory to me. I just wish I understood how the hell the Cars world works. Do they reproduce??? What does a child car look like?? Do cars...grow!? There are so many weird theories online about it. I know it is another thing we are supposed to not think about, but still...



I just pretend the Car universe is like the pokemon universe. Where they exist but we don't actually see them being made, but there's tons of "things" like them running around without an explanation on how they got there. Otherwise you're mind will drop into a completely dark hole of questions and very crazy theories that dive you into creepy-pasta


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 15, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Btw how did this "Elsa is a lesbian" thing start? I don't see where that was ever even hinted?


 Itachi was treated as Sasuke's benchmark at the time


----------



## LesExit (Feb 15, 2019)

Indra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Thankfully the car wasn't moving when she did . My sister has straight up been beat, just not from me. I got beat a lot as a child . My grandma was crazy. Once she beat me cause she thought I was singing a song that the devil was speaking through. It didn't even have an bad words. The singer just said "fly away" or some shit, and my grandma was like SUICIDE!?. I was like 5 ( 　ﾟ,_ゝﾟ).





> Here's the famous cast:
> 
> 
> As you can see it's star filled to the brim! It almost seems like a spectacle at that point, but I'm crossing my fingers that these guys actually do a good job. I don't think Beyonce is a good actor, she's a good singer.... but I know voice acting is both. Plus some of these other guys don't have the voices I'm looking for.
> ...


I definitely think it is meant to be a spectacle. 700% agree about Beyonce not being a good actor. I admittedly like Beyonce's voice though >.>. But like you're saying they need to get the emotions right! I didn't know Mufasa's voice actor was the same. That is pretty cool! I'm thinking they will still make a pretty cool movie.


> I just pretend the Car universe is like the pokemon universe. Where they exist but we don't actually see them being made, but there's tons of "things" like them running around without an explanation on how they got there. Otherwise you're mind will drop into a completely dark hole of questions and very crazy theories that dive you into creepy-pasta


Ya I've literally been in that dark hole...



Edit: Oh I was just re-watching the movie with a friend. And I think the reason Anna didn't leave the castle is actually entirely her parents fault. I think her parents are pretty much to blame for everything. Her dad was like, we will close the gates, decrease staff, and keep Elsa away from all people and the fact that she has powers a secret. Nice plan, DAD. So, I think as a result Anna was also forced to have little to no contact with outside people.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 16, 2019)

Everyone in the first movie suffered from a bad case of stupidity. The trolls were dumb to tell the family what they did the way they did, leading to years of poor parenting and trauma. The Duke was dumb to go witch hunting without trying to think things through (to say nothing of how this might impact relations between states). Anna was dumb to go looking for her sister without preparation or backup (to say nothing of the Hans thing). Hans caught a bad case of stupid from Anna that caused his scheme to hit a snag when he went full Bond villain. Everyone in the kingdom was a moron for letting a foreign royal in as the heir apparent without some sort of consideration for the political realities.

It hurts all the more because such fairy tale logic can work when the fairy tale operates as such. Instead, the story called attention to and subverted the conventions of the story being told, which only called attention to the questionable leaps in logic the story required.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 18, 2019)

I can respect not wanting to reveal too much, but shouldn't trailers at least tell us what the movie is gonna be about?

All I know is Elsa is mad at the sea and they're going places.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 18, 2019)

Luiz said:


> I can respect not wanting to reveal too much, but shouldn't trailers at least tell us what the movie is gonna be about?
> 
> All I know is Elsa is mad at the sea and they're going places.


It's a teaser trailer. more will be revealed in an official trailer down the line


----------



## LesExit (Feb 18, 2019)

Luiz said:


> I can respect not wanting to reveal too much, but shouldn't trailers at least tell us what the movie is gonna be about?
> 
> All I know is Elsa is mad at the sea and they're going places.


Well, it is a _teaser_ trailer. I don't think they aren't mean to tell us what the movie is gonna be about. It is just a tease. A small taste of the delicious meal to come. The movie isn't coming out till fall. We will get more trailers later in the year which will actually give us some plot substance.


----------



## MShadows (Feb 24, 2019)

Quite the serious tone change from your usual happy and joyful Disney movie.

I could definitely see this dealing with Elsa and Anna's search for their parents, otherwise I don't see any point in them traveling so far away unless they suddenly decided to have a trip inb4 we got trolled

I'd love to see other people with magic powers. Why not have an antithesis to Elsa? Have the villain or villainess be a Magma/Fire manipulator.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 25, 2019)

They should put jack frost as love interest for elsa, disney likes to buy things so they should buy the rights for the guardians.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 11, 2019)

Are they going to make her gay in the end?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Are they going to make her gay in the end?



I doubt it. At the most, there might be another female character, with some romantic implications, but nothing explicit. Disney has a history of catering to the LGBT community, without ever really committing to them. They don't want to alienate their conservative base.

Edit: Actually, it's China they'd likely be worried about, as they tend to censor that kind of stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jun 11, 2019)

Gledania said:


> Are they going to make her gay in the end?


Where's the ningen rate where you need it?

Anyway, I was going to say it would be hilarious if Frozen 2 ends up with more money than Episode IX.


----------



## Skaddix (Jun 11, 2019)

Gay hell no. At best you get a trilogy that ends with her talking to a girl who is not her sister.

Actually confirming it though bad for business


----------



## LesExit (Jun 12, 2019)

I greatly enjoy the "darkness" of these trailers. So....I guess the past will have something to do with her parents. Maybe they went on a trip to try to "help" Elsa or something. idk. I was mad confused by the horse.
Can't wait to see Elsa wreck shit with her powers T___T.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2019)

The strongest mutant tries to erase Dark Phoenix from our memories.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 12, 2019)

So who wants to bet that the final product won't be nearly as dark, epic, or action-packed as the trailers make it out to be? The footage used and the overall tone of the franchise (films, shorts, comics, etc.) isn't a match for what has been promised, and even if you want something different in a sequel, you can't go too far lest it feel like a different franchise altogether.


----------



## LesExit (Jun 13, 2019)

Kuromaku said:


> So who wants to bet that the final product won't be nearly as dark, epic, or action-packed as the trailers make it out to be? The footage used and the overall tone of the franchise (films, shorts, comics, etc.) isn't a match for what has been promised, and even if you want something different in a sequel, you can't go too far lest it feel like a different franchise altogether.


Of course it won't be. It is still a disney movie lol.


----------



## Amol (Jun 13, 2019)

They are gonna search for origins of Elsa's powers. It is classic adventure movie where good guys goes on quest to find something. 
Elsa is already town level power level wise. OBD would love if they have her do some insane things. There are obviously going to magical opponents to fight. I wonder what Anna will do. She has no superpowers like her gifted Sister.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 13, 2019)

Amol said:


> They are gonna search for origins of Elsa's powers. It is classic adventure movie where good guys goes on quest to find something.
> Elsa is already town level power level wise. OBD would love if they have her do some insane things. There are obviously going to magical opponents to fight. I wonder what Anna will do. She has no superpowers like her gifted Sister.


I would bet Money Anna going to get magic powers too


----------



## Amol (Jun 13, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> I would bet Money Anna going to get magic powers too


Possible. 
But I don't think she will get permanent power. She could get temporary one I guess. 
Though there is more chances of her being brains to Elsa's brawn. You know to prove that ordinary girl can be awesome too or something like that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 23, 2019)

Given that recent Disney films have had a trend of the identity of the villain being a surprise to the audience as well as to the characters (with the first _Frozen_ being one of the best examples), does anyone here think that that shall happen with this film, as well?

Also, since Hans was the first evil Disney prince, will there eventually be an evil Disney princess?


----------



## MShadows (Jun 23, 2019)

It’s time to introduce a fire/lava power wielding princess and have her be an anti-hero. 

Let’s see if she can make pretty dresses and fancy castles with that


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 23, 2019)

MShadows said:


> It’s time to introduce a fire/lava power wielding princess and have her be an anti-hero.
> 
> Let’s see if she can make pretty dresses and fancy castles with that



Knowing Disney, I am certain that they would be able to have that happen.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jul 22, 2019)

Kuromaku said:


> So who wants to bet that the final product won't be nearly as dark, epic, or action-packed as the trailers make it out to be? The footage used and the overall tone of the franchise (films, shorts, comics, etc.) isn't a match for what has been promised, and even if you want something different in a sequel, you can't go too far lest it feel like a different franchise altogether.



Yeah, we've seen this kind of thing before with Pixar's Brave where the trailer made it seem like Merida was going on some epic adventure only to be another movie about a princess not wanting to get married again. I don't know why Disney hasn't given people the epic adventure movie starring Disney Princesses that everybody has been asking them to make since forever. 



MShadows said:


> It’s time to introduce a fire/lava power wielding princess and have her be an anti-hero.
> 
> Let’s see if she can make pretty dresses and fancy castles with that


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## LesExit (Aug 24, 2019)

I like the colors


----------



## LesExit (Aug 24, 2019)

New screenshots!

*Spoiler*: __ 










 (idk why this link dont work)

I love lil Elsa and Anna T___T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 28, 2019)

Olaf doesn't need the cloud anymore?


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## wibisana (Sep 2, 2019)

Nah they received their dad distress signal and trying to help


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 9, 2019)

i only just found out Frozen made 249+ Mil in Japan alone


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

The most powerful mutant returns in November.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2019)

My Queen


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 23, 2019)

Disney princesses haven't missed a step


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Disney princesses haven't missed a step


Elsa is a Queen.

Though by the end of this movie I can see her staying north and Anna taking over Arendel.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Elsa is a Queen.
> 
> Though by the end of this movie I can see her staying north and Anna taking over Arendel.


Hate this idea.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2019)

Well now it has to happen.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## LesExit (Sep 23, 2019)

I just really love all the colors in this movie.

Also so so so very excited to see Elsa using her powers in the ocean T__T!!!


----------



## Kira Yagami (Sep 23, 2019)

Looks great,Love how different the tone is from the first movie


----------



## The Big G (Sep 24, 2019)

Kira Yagami said:


> Looks great,Love how different the tone is from the first movie



It feels almost like an Alien to Aliens and T1 to T2 shift in tone.


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 30, 2019)

Anyone seen the supposed leaks yet?


----------



## MShadows (Sep 30, 2019)

Kuromaku said:


> Anyone seen the supposed leaks yet?


I have.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 30, 2019)

So, is she gonna finally meet Jack frost?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 16, 2019)

>Elsa with her hair down
>Water horse

I love it.  

Also I'm guessing she stays and leaves Arendel to Anna.


----------



## Kuromaku (Oct 17, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Imagine having Elsa spend an entire movie learning to accept who she is and letting others back into her life only to once again separate herself from society.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Oct 17, 2019)

I feel like I've seen some weird stuff on the internet between subzero and elsa.


----------



## MShadows (Oct 17, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 




If the leaks are true then a lot of people won't be happy with how this movie ends.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 17, 2019)

Given that recent Disney movies seem to have had a trend of the identity of the villain not being obvious to the audience immediately, does anyone here think that the revelation of the villain for this film shall be a major plot twist, as well?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 1, 2019)

Going to be taking my 4-year old daughter to this opening night. Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 2, 2019)

MShadows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




What do the leaks say about the ending?


----------



## MShadows (Nov 2, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Last chance to go back

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## hcheng02 (Nov 2, 2019)

MShadows said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So basically it confirmed one of my theories that Elsa has to be separated from her sister Anna because of her powers. Which basically negates the message of the previous movie. I kinda suspected this ever since the ending of Wreck It Ralph 2.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Nov 17, 2019)

LET IT GO


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 19, 2019)

The chorus is straight fire hardcore punk shit, but I'm not feeling it out of context.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2019)

yeah, I'm waiting till I see the movie before listening to those songs.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> yeah, I'm waiting till I see the movie before listening to those songs.


Why?

Also this soundtrack isn't as fire as the first one.  Not even close.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Why?


context and association


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> context and association


It's nothing that the trailers don't give away.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It's nothing that the trailers don't give away.


naw, not worth it for me. I'm in no rush either.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> naw, not worth it for me. I'm in no rush either.


It's not worth it, if it had been the first Frozen soundtrack you would be missing out.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 19, 2019)

The song I posted does spoil one thing


*Spoiler*: __ 



it sounds like there's a siren character who sings to elsa to lure her closer, and then elsa starts singing back. So if stealth wants to go in fresh


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 20, 2019)

The bits of the frozen 2 soundtrack I've heard are growing on me after a couple of listens (into the unknown and show yourself). 

It's doing its own thing and slightly less poppy / catchy in its arrangement than the first movie. Musically. I know very little about music so it's hard to explain  but I think it might actually be more sophisticated musically and that's why it takes a few listens to get used to.

Like that moana song that was a ripoff of let it go, the 'how far i'll go' empowerment song, it was catchy and all but also really derivative. Some of the frozen 2 songs aren't as derivative and take a few listens to get used to. Best I can explain it.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> The bits of the frozen 2 soundtrack I've heard are growing on me after a couple of listens (into the unknown and show yourself).
> 
> It's doing its own thing and slightly less poppy / catchy in its arrangement than the first movie. Musically. I know very little about music so it's hard to explain  but I think it might actually be more sophisticated musically and that's why it takes a few listens to get used to.
> 
> Like that moana song that was a ripoff of let it go, the 'how far i'll go' empowerment song, it was catchy and all but also really derivative. Some of the frozen 2 songs aren't as derivative and take a few listens to get used to. Best I can explain it.


This is the 2nd thing in the last few mins that you haven't been able to explain.  I'm gonna need you to become more articulate.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 21, 2019)

At least I'm not drunk like alwaysmind.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Nov 21, 2019)

Saw it today.

It was pretty good I’d say. Not as “groundbreaking” as the first, but it’s a worthy sequel.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 22, 2019)

Do people who love the first frozen also love the trolls? I thought their song was bad, their scenes were bad. Frozen wasn't a perfect disney movie or anything imo. It had powerhouse songs, designs and a trope twist, but they didn't even do the trope twist perfectly; elsa and anna, yes, the suddenly evil prince character, not so much.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 22, 2019)

95% so far.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 22, 2019)

Critical consensus dropped hard from when I looked just yesterday, oof.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Nov 22, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Do people who love the first frozen also love the trolls? I thought their song was bad, their scenes were bad. Frozen wasn't a perfect disney movie or anything imo. It had powerhouse songs, designs and a trope twist, but they didn't even do the trope twist perfectly; elsa and anna, yes, the suddenly evil prince character, not so much.


yeah the trolls were definitely the worst part of the 1st movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 22, 2019)

Another billion for the mouse ? Y/n ?


----------



## MShadows (Nov 22, 2019)

By far the best song in the movie 


There were a few other good ones, but this one stands out the most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 22, 2019)

Into the unknown + show yourself.


----------



## LesExit (Nov 23, 2019)

MShadows said:


> By far the best song in the movie
> 
> 
> There were a few other good ones, but this one stands out the most.


I think that Show Yourself was absolutely PHENOMENAL and was the best song. Idina killed it..but more than anything it was the emotion driving the song that made it so great to me.

Into the Unknown was amazing(Idina makes everything amazing T___T), but I literally teared up at Show Yourself. Idina says the song is one of her favorites and that it utilized her ability to showcase emotions. Elsa shouting "I am found" was just...absolutely stunning. 

Anna's song was also very beautiful...and dark...but beautiful. 

Kristoff was....lol wtf. 

Olafs songs were cute and funny. I kind of found him annoying in the first movie, but he was somehow more endearing and funny to me this time around.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2019)

Just saw the movie.  "Out of the fully knooooooowwwwwwwnnnnnnnn!!!"

The songs are much, much better when heard with the film.  When I listened to the soundtrack before I wasn't impressed.

Olaf was on point this movie with the comic relief.



> From the very beginning I knew where Elsa was going to end up.  Anna cleans up nice as Queen.  What I didn't see coming was the mother being from the forest.  The mother actually looks alot like Elsa in the face although she has chestnut hair.
> 
> To be in that forest for 34 years those uniforms sure looked good!
> 
> If they wanted to make a sequel about Anna and Kristoff's grandkid and finding Anna in the woods they could, but they won't.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 24, 2019)

The highly anticipated sequel to the blockbuster 2013 original brought in an estimated $127 million at the domestic box office. That's the best opening for an animated movie ever for the month of November. It also puts a shot in the arm for a box office that has been hit with weak releases of late, like "Terminator: Dark Fate," "Doctor Sleep," and "Charlie's Angels."

The opening for "Frozen II" is better than the opening for the 2013 release, which brought in  over Thanksgiving weekend. The sequel earned $100 million globally by Friday. Not a surprise as fans of the Oscar-winning original have been waiting patiently for six years to see a sequel.

Worldwide the movie was number one at the box office in every territory and broke records at some of them. It was the highest opening weekend ever for an animated movie in France and the UK. In China, it has the third-highest opening ever for an animated movie.

The movie brought in $223 million internationally at 37 markets. It had a worldwide cume of $350 million.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 24, 2019)

Mider T said:


> The songs are much, much better when heard with the film.  When I listened to the soundtrack before I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Nov 24, 2019)

Saw it earlier, was a pretty good movie 

Thought i wouldve prefered 'into the unkown' once i saw it with the movie but 'Show yourself', from the song to the visuals, completely outdid it imo


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2019)

I like Queen shoutout in Lost in the Woods.

One song was cut from the movie, the one where Elsa was sick...what happened to that?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 26, 2019)

Karma said:


>


feet


----------



## LesExit (Nov 26, 2019)

Karma said:


>


....omg. ...the desperation.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 26, 2019)

Liked the film but not the songs


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## U mad bro (Nov 29, 2019)

Movie don't have the clout its predecessor has I hear. Maybe needs some lesbian scenes.


----------



## Kuromaku (Nov 29, 2019)

Is it true that the shorts are not canon according to Lee?


----------



## MShadows (Nov 30, 2019)

Pellek delivers once again. Godly cover, he even nailed Aurora's vocals!


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 30, 2019)

Saw it today. I really enjoyed it, but it ended kind of anticlimactically and the new supporting characters barely had any presence. I wish we knew more of the people in the forest and what they were doing all those years. I can guess fighting, but I wanted to know more. I was waiting for one final twist at the end, but nothing happened. Visuals were top notch, though. Loved the scenery and locations.

edit: oh, and the mom saving the dad in the flashback..woulda loved to know about that. And why did the voice started calling Elsa at that moment? Was there a trigger? Just so many questions.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 1, 2019)

I agree with a good chunk of what this guy has to say.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 1, 2019)

I saw this film, today, and I enjoyed it, even if it was not as groundbreaking or as fresh as was the first film. Many people were hoping that Elsa would have a love interest in this film, but that did not happen, so it would seem that Elsa simply has no interest in romance. The new songs were enjoyable, but nothing that has not already been heard countless times in previous Disney movies.

I found it to be very weird that it was Elsa, the older sibling, who charged recklessly into danger and was doubting herself, whereas Anna was the rational one who provided emotional support, since nearly every story that I have followed has portrayed the opposite situation with siblings.

Also, I was very glad that this film did not derail the characters from the first film, as happened in the previous sequel to a Disney film; in _Ralph Breaks the Internet,_ Ralph was portrayed as jealous and possessive, which he had not been in the previous film, so I am very glad that the characters in this film remained consistent with their portrayal from the previous film.

I am glad that Olaf had greater character development in this film, but I feel that he had too much focus, which detracted from focus on the other characters, since the majority of his scenes were comedic and lacking in substance. I obviously am glad that Elsa, Anna, and Kristoff all had great moments of depth and development, but none of the new characters in this film had much focus, making me wonder what the point was in even introducing them.

This film follows the trend of recent Disney films of not having a main villain and instead producing conflict via interpersonal and/or intrapersonal struggles among the protagonists, which is nice, but I do hope that Disney has not entirely abandoned traditional villains.

When Agnarr revealed that he was rescued, it was only too easy to predict that it was Iduna who rescued him, and I see that that prediction was proven to be correct. The twist that the dam had been built to hinder the Northuldra instead of helping them was not a bad twist, but I did not find it to be nearly as surprising as was the twist in the first film that Hans was evil. Also, I would have been much more surprised if Olaf had died for real, rather than being easily revived, as happens very often in Disney films.

If Iduna was a Northuldra, why did she have red hair, when all the others have black hair? I know that it is possible, but the fact that it was never commented on annoyed me; if there had even been a single throwaway line about it, I would have been satisfied, but, since no explanation was ever given, I am not pleased by that.

Kristoff attempting to propose to Anna is definitely a struggle with which I can sympathize, although it was very weird that Anna kept misinterpreting his words; why did he not clearly explain his intent?

Overall, I did enjoy this film, but I shall not be in any hurry to see it a second time.

*Edit:* one thing that I forgot to mention: when Elsa discovered in the first film that she can _create sentient life forms,_ why did she not make herself a harem of _bishonen_ made of ice? Given that she was 21 in the first film and 24 in this film, I can only presume that she is either asexual or otherwise has no interest in romance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Elsa simply has no interest in romance


good, the waifu remains pure


----------



## MShadows (Dec 2, 2019)

Is Elsa a virgin?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 2, 2019)

Frozen 3 in 2025 ?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 2, 2019)

A third movie would definitely be a good way to patch up loose ends of this one.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 3, 2019)

MShadows said:


> Is Elsa a virgin?



That certainly is possible, but I hope that, at age 24, she has had some action; again, she can _create sentient life forms,_ so it would not be a great stretch of imagination for her to have created a harem of attractive young men to attend to her every need and desire.



blakstealth said:


> A third movie would definitely be a good way to patch up loose ends of this one.



To what loose ends are you referring?


----------



## MShadows (Dec 3, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That certainly is possible, but I hope that, at age 24, she has had some action; again, she can _create sentient life forms,_ so it would not be a great stretch of imagination for her to have created a harem of attractive young men to attend to her every need and desire.
> 
> 
> 
> To what loose ends are you referring?


Are you suggesting the possibility of Elsa having had sex with snowmen?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> To what loose ends are you referring?


-How did Elsa leave the Enchanted Forest to go up north?
-What did the Northuldra and Arendelle troops do in the 34 years of being trapped in there?
-How exactly did Iduna help save Agnarr, and why doesn't she look like the other Northuldrans?
-Why did the Voice start calling to Elsa all of a sudden? What was the trigger? Was it just a random occurrence just for a convenient plot point?
-Why did Elsa get frozen at Ahtohallan? Was it just that cold there and learning the truth about their grandfather made her momentarily magically weak and couldn't fend off against the cold environment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 3, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> -How did Elsa leave the Enchanted Forest to go up north?
> -What did the Northuldra and Arendelle troops do in the 34 years of being trapped in there?
> -How exactly did Iduna help save Agnarr, and why doesn't she look like the other Northuldrans?
> -Why did the Voice start calling to Elsa all of a sudden? What was the trigger? Was it just a random occurrence just for a convenient plot point?
> -Why did Elsa get frozen at Ahtohallan? Was it just that cold there and learning the truth about their grandfather made her momentarily magically weak and couldn't fend off against the cold environment?



All of those are excellent questions, indeed, and I cannot answer all of them, but I could make guesses for some of them.

Was it not the horse spirit that allowed Elsa to leave the forest?

Yes, as far as I can tell, it was simply for the convenience of the plot that the voice called out to Elsa when it did.

Your explanation for the final question seems sensible to me.

I myself wonder why Anna does not have any supernatural powers, since she is related to Elsa; why was that never addressed?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> All of those are excellent questions, indeed, and I cannot answer all of them, but I could make guesses for some of them.
> 
> Was it not the horse spirit that allowed Elsa to leave the forest?
> 
> ...


from what I remember: After Elsa pushes Anna and Olaf away to go solo, the next time we see Elsa is when she's on the beach of the Dark Sea. And Elsa doesn't meet the water spirit until she's trying to cross the sea. So the horse wouldn't have helped her out of the forest. Was there an opening in the forest? And if so, was it the river/body of water that leads to the Dark Sea?

And yeah, that's another point. Is it just the firstborn (Elsa in this case) the one that gets the powers?

There's just so many questions left unanswered. Maybe if the movie was like 20 minutes longer, a lot of these things can just be explained with exposition.

Making a movie geared towards children is no excuse for making a weakly written movie.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 3, 2019)

@blakstealth, those are all relevant points, but I also am glad that this movie disproved the theory that Agnarr and Iduna survived and were Tarzan's parents, and that their ship was the ship that Ariel was exploring in _The Little Mermaid,_ because I felt that that theory was ridiculous; however, did you notice Flynn and Rapunzel's cameo during Els'a coronation in the previous film?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @blakstealth, those are all relevant points, but I also am glad that this movie disproved the theory that Agnarr and Iduna survived and were Tarzan's parents, and that their ship was the ship that Ariel was exploring in _The Little Mermaid,_ because I felt that that theory was ridiculous; however, did you notice Flynn and Rapunzel's cameo during Els'a coronation in the previous film?


not at all. I've only seen the first movie once, so I probably missed some easter eggs and references.


----------



## Lasker (Dec 4, 2019)

The Show Yourself scene was spectacular. Congrats Disney.
I also liked a lot the scene where

*Spoiler*: __ 




Elsa faces the sea to protect the city. Although this sea horse is definetely very fast to be able to catch up with the flood from Ahtohallan.




Also they just released the 'Into the Unknown' movie scene:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That certainly is possible, but I hope that, at age 24, she has had some action; again, she can _create sentient life forms,_ so it would not be a great stretch of imagination for her to have created a harem of attractive young men to attend to her every need and desire.



If they show Elsa being attracted to men then Disney wouldn't be able to gay-bait the woke LGBT crowd. Elsa is the closest Disney can get to a gay Disney princess without losing money in the international market from socially conservative states.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 7, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In the film, Anna and Olaf were angry that Elsa pushed them away, and Elsa was feeling guilty about the deaths of her parents, but both of those plotlines were abandoned as abruptly as they were introduced, so I wonder if the writers forgot about them?
> 
> I remember that many people wished for Elsa to have a female romantic interest in this film, but from where did the idea of her being homosexual originate? Her sexual preferences have never been discussed in any official stories, so that seems to be purely a desire of the audience.



It frankly is an invention of the audience. Personally I think it was just Disney making a bunch of rewrites of the script and character and then stumbling onto a subtext and running with it.





> *Why Elsa from Frozen is a queer icon — and why Disney won’t embrace that idea*
> The queen of Arendelle might have been accidentally coded queer in Frozen, but Frozen 2 goes all in. Kinda.
> 
> By  Emily Todd VanDerWerff@tvotiemily.vanderwerff@vox.com   Nov 22, 2019, 10:30am EST
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 8, 2019)

gonna end at 1.1B I guess


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2019)

Watched it again in IMAX. I still feel the same way I felt about it the first watch, and watching it the second time didn't really make the plot points any clearer. But the visuals, though. I focused a lot on the animation this time around, and it just looks magnificent. And I love the characters. I want more Ana and Elsa adventures.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Watched it again in IMAX. I still feel the same way I felt about it the first watch, and watching it the second time didn't really make the plot points any clearer. But the visuals, though. I focused a lot on the animation this time around, and it just looks magnificent. And I love the characters. I want more Ana and Elsa adventures.


Anna*


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 11, 2019)

Also, my favorite songs are:


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 16, 2019)

give us a third, Disney.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 16, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> give us a third, Disney.


@Mider T @DemonDragonJ


----------



## MShadows (Dec 16, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> give us a third, Disney.


See you in 5 years


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2019)

Watched it again for the third time. Oh yeah, this movie is definitely way better the third time lol


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 25, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Also, my favorite songs are:



Those were all excellent songs, but no Disney film has had a villain song since _Tangled,_ which is disappointing, considering that they, for all intents and purposes, invented the concept of villain songs.



blakstealth said:


> give us a third, Disney.



Do you remember that, in the 1990's and early 2000's, the Walt Disney Company made a great number of sequels (or, in some cases, prequels or midquels) to their classic films, but then made an official decision to stop making sequels, since the sequels were rarely as beloved as were the originals? Between this film and _Ralph Break the Internet,_ is it safe to presume that they have changed their mind on that decision?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 26, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do you remember that, in the 1990's and early 2000's, the Walt Disney Company made a great number of sequels (or, in some cases, prequels or midquels) to their classic films, but then made an official decision to stop making sequels, since the sequels were rarely as beloved as were the originals? Between this film and _Ralph Break the Internet,_ is it safe to presume that they have changed their mind on that decision?


they absolutely did change their minds. At this point, a third one would be a great opportunity to right the wrongs with Frozen 2.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 26, 2019)

Did it make 1.1B yet ?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 26, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Did it make 1.1B yet ?


yee boi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 26, 2019)

These frozen flicks are easily the most overrated disney animated movies of all time. Hell, most modern disney movies coming out these days are miles ahead. Coco not reaching a billion but this does should be a crime.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 26, 2019)

Also the obligatory "Tangled was better" still holds true


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2019)

I’m going to the Frozen play at the Pantages next week.  Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## MShadows (Jan 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 4, 2020)

praise the Mouse


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> Also the obligatory "Tangled was better" still holds true


Nah you're wrong.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 4, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Nah you're wrong.


Nope.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes.

I win.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 4, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Yes.
> 
> I win.


Nope times infinity.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 4, 2020)

Bannai said:


> i proclaim Mider T the winner





~VK~ said:


> Nope times infinity.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2020)

Rukia said:


> I’m going to the Frozen play at the Pantages next week.  Definitely looking forward to it.


This was really good.  Recommend it for anyway in the la area.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 4, 2020)

Tangled was good though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Tangled was good though.


It was alright.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 4, 2020)

Tangled's hand-drawn 3D animation mishmash still looks better than frozen though.

And also the male character wasn't a slouch like the male characters in frozen.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeah.  Tangled looks great.  I vaguely remember that the horse is the best character though.


----------



## LesExit (Jan 4, 2020)

Tangled left no lasting affect on me. I think it was good, but it just didn't reach me the same way Frozen did. 

Frozen is probably my favorite Disney movie, but not in terms of looks or writing...but just feel alone. Can't really explain it. I was really late to seeing Frozen. Didn't understand the hype at all, but when I saw it I just instantly fell in love with it. It might just be Anna and Elsa themselves. I didn't really care about any of the characters in Tangled.

But I can understand people arguing that the writing isn't that great, because I don't really think it is that special & I think the second movie is missing a lot of story progression. I think they're must have been multiple cuts to the film honestly.

But am I still a bitch for Frozen? Yup.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2020)

It’s no comparison which movie resonated more with audiences.


----------



## Amol (Jan 5, 2020)

Watched it. 
It was good enough. First movie clearly had better songs though. This movie would have benefited if it had a villain. Everyone who was alive in this movie was a good guy. I think that hurts the movies ending. They should have created an evil spirit which was formed due to Dam blocking the water or something. Bastardization of magic so to speak.  Elsa could have fought it and then turned it good in true Disney fashion.
Well visuals wise movie was great. I liked voice acting. Though for a younger sister Anna is way too overprotective of her superpowered Sister. 
I can see a third and final movie here if Disney plans to make one. Story has potential for it. 
Movie gets 7.5/10 from me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 5, 2020)

I like this, but I also hate it lol.

Also technically, Lion King 2019 made more but isn't counted as an animated movie.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 6, 2020)

> Disney's  finished in fourth with an estimated *$11.29 million* bringing its domestic cume just shy of $450 million. Added to that, the film added another $42.4 million internationally, which raises it's overseas cume to $875.3 million for a massive, *$1.325 billion worldwide making Frozen II the highest grossing animated release of all time worldwide, topping  ($1,281M) and  ($1,243M).*




Mouse cannot be stopped


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2020)

I still need to go see this. I really liked the first one.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 6, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> Tangled was good though.





Rukia said:


> It was alright.



You guys seen the animated series? They have hand drawn animation, the original voice actors reprising their roles and freaking Alan Menken writing the songs.






LesExit said:


> Tangled left no lasting affect on me. I think it was good, but it just didn't reach me the same way Frozen did.
> 
> Frozen is probably my favorite Disney movie, but not in terms of looks or writing...but just feel alone. Can't really explain it. I was really late to seeing Frozen. Didn't understand the hype at all, but when I saw it I just instantly fell in love with it. It might just be Anna and Elsa themselves. I didn't really care about any of the characters in Tangled.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing its because of the music. I like Tangled more than Frozen 1 but even I can admit that Frozen's songs blow Tangled out of the water. The Tangled animated series might have better songs than even the movie.


----------



## LesExit (Jan 6, 2020)

hcheng02 said:


> You guys seen the animated series? They have hand drawn animation, the original voice actors reprising their roles and freaking Alan Menken writing the songs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really loved When Will My Life Begin from Tangled and still listen to it sometimes.
The cuteness and tragedy of Do You Want to Build a Snowman tho T___T.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2020)

Why is the King's name Fred?  So...not regal.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 6, 2020)

LesExit said:


> I really loved When Will My Life Begin from Tangled and still listen to it sometimes.
> The cuteness and tragedy of Do You Want to Build a Snowman tho T___T.



Music works on a deeper emotional level than words or dialogue, so that might be why people respond to it better despite having more plot holes.



Mider T said:


> Why is the King's name Fred?  So...not regal.



Fred is short for Frederick.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 6, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I still need to go see this. I really liked the first one.


I'm surprised it's still being shown in theaters


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 6, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> I'm surprised it's still being shown in theaters


I’ll probably buy it. I need more 4k


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 7, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I’ll probably buy it. I need more 4k


This movie will look so good in 4K.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 7, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> This movie will look so good in 4K.


Just got two new TVs, a 50 inch for the room and a 75 for the living room. The only way I can watch 4K is the Apple TV as everything else here doesn't output it, but man when I have watched it...


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 7, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Just got two new TVs, a 50 inch for the room and a 75 for the living room. The only way I can watch 4K is the Apple TV as everything else here doesn't output it, but man when I have watched it...


Frozen 2 would be a good watch to flex your TVs cos the plot is nothing to write home about.


----------



## OLK (Jan 10, 2020)

I watched the screener so I didn't get to see it in theaters, but even at DVD quality it's a beautiful looking movie


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2020)

Show Yourself should've also been nominated, but this is fine.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2020)

No Best Animated Feature nomination is really disappointing for Disney.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> No Best Animated Feature nomination is really disappointing for Disney.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> No Best Animated Feature nomination is really disappointing for Disney.


meh, Frozen 2 doesn't deserve to be lol. Toy Story 4's oscar nomination is well-deserved, though.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2020)

Considering the budget you would hope to crack the top 5 of the year.  It seems like a weak season for animated too tbh.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 13, 2020)

Rukia said:


> Considering the budget you would hope to crack the top 5 of the year.  It seems like a weak season for animated too tbh.


I wasn't expecting Klaus to get nominated. I enjoyed the movie, but I don't think it really deserves a nomination either. But hopefully, a bit more people will watch it. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 14, 2020)

I fuckin love this song and sequence.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 24, 2020)

someone watched this movie 19 times


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 8, 2020)

lets fuckin go bro


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2020)

Such velocity in which things get converted for digital download nowadays and only 2 months and a half since it came out, wow.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2020)

We truly do live in a society.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 11, 2020)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Such velocity in which things get converted for digital download nowadays and only 2 months and a half since it came out, wow.


yeah, I wasn't expecting this to come out so soon. I was thinking late march/ early april at best. There are even some theaters in my area that are still showing the movie.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## hcheng02 (Mar 12, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That certainly is possible, but I hope that, at age 24, she has had some action; again, she can _create sentient life forms,_ so it would not be a great stretch of imagination for her to have created a harem of attractive young men to attend to her every need and desire.





MShadows said:


> Are you suggesting the possibility of Elsa having had sex with snowmen?



Frozen 1
Anna: "Do you want to build a snowman?"

Frozen 2
Elsa: "Do you want to screw a snowman?" 
Anna: 


Edit: Holy shit, this SNL skit is completely on the nose.


Choice quotes:
Elsa: You have a fulfilling heterosexual marriage at the age of 18 and I just spend two whole movies playing with snow! Both are equal and good. And then in Frozen 3 I can just freeze my eggs! 

Anna: I don't care what Disney says! The Twitterstorm rages on!
Elsa: The lack of any romantic interest doesn’t bother me anyway!
Narrator: Whoa, not sure I'm comfortable with that. If Elsa’s gay, she can turn my son gay, right? With her powers?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Mar 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2020)

Watched it again for the 7th time on blu-ray. It's still pretty good!


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 27, 2020)

Ahhhhhhh ahhhh aaaahhh ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 31, 2020)

"This is the version that would have played in the credits if Elsa had stayed dead."


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 7, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> "This is the version that would have played in the credits if Elsa had stayed dead."



Wait, where did you get that quote?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 7, 2020)

hcheng02 said:


> Wait, where did you get that quote?


one of the youtube comments


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 9, 2020)

ive found that animated films in the last 2 yrs have resurfaced too many of my trauma buttons (how to train your dragon 3, wreck it ralph 2, and toy story 4 all reignited my abandonment issues). I don't want this film to bring up my relationship issues….

is this film safe to watch for my psychology?​


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> ive found that animated films in the last 2 yrs have resurfaced too many of my trauma buttons (how to train your dragon 3, wreck it ralph 2, and toy story 4 all reignited my abandonment issues). I don't want this film to bring up my relationship issues….
> 
> is this film safe to watch for my psychology?​


Nah, go back in that trash can where you belong.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 9, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Nah, go back in that trash can where you belong.



Will remove from my watch list then


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 9, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> ive found that animated films in the last 2 yrs have resurfaced too many of my trauma buttons (how to train your dragon 3, wreck it ralph 2, and toy story 4 all reignited my abandonment issues). I don't want this film to bring up my relationship issues….
> 
> is this film safe to watch for my psychology?​


real talk, it's safe to watch


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 24, 2020)

movie was alright 

It stuck to it's values of the previous film which I can appreciate and didn't try shaming me for being unable to accept change like every other animated movie these past 2 years...but I digress








One thing that worries me.. when Olaf said he can't wait to get older and wiser


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 27, 2020)

Just imported the Japanese soundtrack. Might post pics later.

edit:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 28, 2020)

This movie was a disappointment blakstealth, accept it 

I love disney princess movies too but there's probably a reason they're reluctant to do sequels.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 28, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> This movie was a disappointment blakstealth, accept it
> 
> I love disney princess movies too but there's probably a reason they're reluctant to do sequels.


If you go back a few pages, you'll see that I have a lot of problems with the movie. I do think it's disappointing.

But I can keep watching it over and over again. I'm planning a 10th rewatch.


----------



## OLK (Apr 28, 2020)

I thought most of the songs were forgettable and inferior to the first movie's, but now I seem to love them. Disney's brain control rays work again


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 28, 2020)

OLK said:


> I thought most of the songs were forgettable and inferior to the first movie's, but now I seem to love them. Disney's brain control rays work again


when I watched it for the first time, none of the songs stuck to me. But with my second watch, the songs all of a sudden clicked with me and I like them way more than the Frozen 1 songs.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 30, 2020)

first 8 minutes in japanese


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 19, 2020)

tldw FUCK THEM KIDS

but real talk, though. I really recommend watching the docu series on Disney+.


----------



## hcheng02 (Aug 20, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> tldw FUCK THEM KIDS
> 
> but real talk, though. I really recommend watching the docu series on Disney+.



I'm just going over these deleted scenes and it's amazing how much they improve the plot. The actual movie's plot right now is so disconnected from each other that I honestly couldn't give a clear description if I tried. The deleted scenes actually give Anna and  Kristoff actual character arcs. Why did they delete them anyway?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2020)

hcheng02 said:


> I'm just going over these deleted scenes and it's amazing how much they improve the plot. The actual movie's plot right now is so disconnected from each other that I honestly couldn't give a clear description if I tried. The deleted scenes actually give Anna and  Kristoff actual character arcs. Why did they delete them anyway?


EXACTLY.

I feel like they can still salvage these scenes/story arcs if they ever make another sequel. And bring back the parents.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 31, 2020)

Given that Elsa did not have any romantic relationships in either the first film or the sequel, and that neither film ever even mentioned her relationship preferences, is it safe to presume that the writers will never delve into that facet of her character?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Given that Elsa did not have any romantic relationships in either the first film or the sequel, and that neither film ever even mentioned her relationship preferences, is it safe to presume that the writers will never delve into that facet of her character?


Yes


----------



## LesExit (Sep 1, 2020)

Elsa gonna die a virgin.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 2, 2020)

LesExit said:


> Elsa gonna die a virgin.



If she were a real person, I would be glad to help her avoid that fate.


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 12, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> I feel like they can still salvage these scenes/story arcs if they ever make another sequel. And bring back the parents.



I don't have Disney+ so does the documentary ever explain what the voice that Elsa hears is supposed to be?


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 12, 2020)

hcheng02 said:


> I don't have Disney+ so does the documentary ever explain what the voice that Elsa hears is supposed to be?


the docu series does go through the process of the creators trying to figure out what/who the voice is. But I mean....we all know it's the mother, right?

The whole process of creating Show Yourself kind of serves as the throughline for the docu series.


----------



## MShadows (Sep 12, 2020)

The voice was her mother all along.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If she were a real person, I would be glad to help her avoid that fate.


I think it would be the other way around if she were interested.


----------



## hcheng02 (Sep 14, 2020)

blakstealth said:


> the docu series does go through the process of the creators trying to figure out what/who the voice is. But I mean....we all know it's the mother, right?
> 
> The whole process of creating Show Yourself kind of serves as the throughline for the docu series.





MShadows said:


> The voice was her mother all along.



Is it? There have been other theories floating around given how vague it was in the movie. From the clips I saw in the Schinfrilla Productions youtube video, one of the ideas the writers had was it being from a future Elsa or something like that.





> *Frozen 2: The Voice Elsa Hears Is Her Own (Explained)*
> By Cori Burcham
> 10-12 minutes
> 
> ...



That being said, based on what I have seen from the deleted scenes the most logical explanation would be the voice being from Elsa's mother given how big a role her past plays, how her faith in Anna intersects with Anna's original character arc, and the entire movie's theme of dealing with the sins of the past.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 29, 2020)

hcheng02 said:


> Is it? There have been other theories floating around given how vague it was in the movie. From the clips I saw in the Schinfrilla Productions youtube video, one of the ideas the writers had was it being from a future Elsa or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a fuckin future Elsa? that would actually be pretty interesting. 

And yes, I think they can take that theme and go even farther with it with what I think the plot of Frozen 3 should be.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 23, 2020)

It was a fine short.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 25, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Given that Elsa did not have any romantic relationships in either the first film or the sequel, and that neither film ever even mentioned her relationship preferences, is it safe to presume that the writers will never delve into that facet of her character?


No, they are saving that for her inevitable cross over.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 26, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> No, they are saving that for her inevitable cross over.


I never saw the jack frost movie. was it good?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 26, 2020)

LesExit said:


> I never saw the jack frost movie. was it good?


Yeah, it was fun. Produced by Guillermo del toro. You should give it a watch and report back to hear your toughts about it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 26, 2020)

Suigetsu said:


> No, they are saving that for her inevitable cross over.



Elsa and Jack are a popular pairing among the fans, from what I have seen; a crossover between _Brave_ and _How to Train Your Dragon_ would also be very awesome, in my mind.



LesExit said:


> I never saw the jack frost movie. was it good?



I saw it, and it was sufficiently enjoyable to watch once, but I am in no hurry to see it for a second time.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 26, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Elsa and Jack are a popular pairing among the fans, from what I have seen; a crossover between _Brave_ and _How to Trains Your Dragon_ would also be very awesome, ion my mind


HTTYD and Brave would be kind of cringe IMO, the sequels of how to train your dragon became too pretentious if you ask me. 
Elsa and Jack cross over would be the absolute bomb.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2020)

"Frozen 3" should definitely contain Jack Frost... from the 1997 horror film... The crossover we all want, even if we dont realize it,.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Old 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 2, 2020)

Just recently bought a 4K blu-ray player, so obviously the first movie I put in it was Frozen II and put on the Japanese dub. What I didn't expect was that the movie's title card would also be the Japanese movie title card...and the end credits would also include the Japanese voice cast in the Japanese language. Pretty cool little details, Disney! I wonder if they do this with all their other movies. I now have to play it in other languages.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm sure I mentioned it earlier, but they can do some cool things with a Frozen 3. They just need to bring back the parents and tap more into the Northuldra and spirit/magic lore that they tried to do in Frozen 2. And fuck it, just introduce more kingdoms to spearhead a disney princess cinematic universe.


----------



## LesExit (Nov 18, 2021)

They didn't think Frozen 2 itself out very well. I still don't understand wtf Elsa is doing lol.


----------

